# Advice - move to Canada in December?



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi,
My husband and I are planning to move to Cochrane, AB. He is a pharmacist and I am a teacher. Due to our jobs in Australia, December is a good time to leave and travel to Canada.

I have relatives in Canada and thought starting our new life at Christmas time would be nice but now I'm worried that maybe Dec/Jan might not be a good time to look for a job as I'm not sure if many people hire close after holidays?

We are planning to have my husband's job sorted before we leave Aus and I will find something after we arrive (I might take a break from teaching).

Could this be a bad time of the year to move? I want to have realistic expectations.

Thanks to anyone who can offer advice


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

angel363 said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are planning to move to Cochrane, AB. He is a pharmacist and I am a teacher. Due to our jobs in Australia, December is a good time to leave and travel to Canada.
> 
> I have relatives in Canada and thought starting our new life at Christmas time would be nice but now I'm worried that maybe Dec/Jan might not be a good time to look for a job as I'm not sure if many people hire close after holidays?
> ...


I don't see what difference it would make other than you'd be arriving in winter and have to deal with the weather. Your husband's profession is not seasonal and it is highly unlikely you would be hired as a teacher in mid-year. I assume you are aware that teaching jobs in Canada are hard to come by. The country produces more than a sufficient crop of new teachers each year so easily funds requirements from within. Teachers coming from abroad often have to begin on a supply teaching basis. If you're looking to take a break then the timing doesn't come into play, IMO.


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply! I was aware of the teacher situation so am prepared to try something else; I'm also limiting my options by moving to Cochrane (a town) but I suppose it's all part of the adventure when doing such a big move. Being able to live with relatives to begin with will take the pressure off. Thanks again for your opinion.


----------

